# Gypsy Vanner



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Gypsy Vanners ARE pretty small. But there are LOADS of other breeds that come in black and white--not to mention, Gypsies themselves come in all colors under the sun.


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

well i found pictures of gypsy vanners and it looked exactly the same... but it could be a different breed. i just havent seen any gypsy vanners small? what their usual height?


----------



## oneslicktrick (Sep 16, 2010)

I think their average height is under 15h, which is quite small (imo, I like 16, 17+ lol.) There are some strains that are bigger, but not much bigger.


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

oh well that must defiantly be a gypsy vanner because it was like 15.2ft
(and i like big horses too! lol)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

horse lover 114 said:


> oh well that must defiantly be a gypsy vanner because it was like 15.2ft
> (and i like big horses too! lol)


Man that was one seriously BIG horse


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

My Gypsy cross filly won't top 14hh. Her sire is 14.2hh. They are generally a smaller breed of draft type ponies.


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

well im talking about a gypsy vanner not a gypsy cross


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

What breed do you think this horse is?


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

well the gypsy vanner i saw had a really long tail really long hair on his hooves and his forelock went off to one side and covered his eyes


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

the 4th one looks like him buts hes black and white


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

That's a Spotted Draft Horse.


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> What breed do you think this horse is?


maybe a spotted saddle horse or drafty mix (cuz of the beefy body), its not a gypsy, not enough hair or feathering.


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

oh ok ill ask the owner and tell you what he says .. prob some gypsy vanner in him


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Travellersmom88 said:


> maybe a spotted saddle horse or drafty mix (cuz of the beefy body), its not a gypsy, not enough hair or feathering.


 
APHA Paint.


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

well u didnt see him soo u cant exactly tell what breed he is...


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

What?


.


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> APHA Paint.


oh sorry i thought you were asking if he/she was a gypsy...
hes gorgeous though, he/she yours?


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

why did you put APHA paint


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

No, all of these horses were turned up through a Google image search, and none are Gypsy Vanners, nor do any have Gypsy breeding. I was trying to point out to the OP that just because a horse is "black and white and its pretty small" doesn't mean "Oh well that must defiantly be a gypsy vanner because it was like 15.2ft."


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

thats not all i thought that he was a gypsy vanner


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

OP, Gypsy Vanners, not Gypsy crosses, are generally a small breed. Yes, they come in black and white. I think Bubba was confusding you with all of her pictures. If the horse you saw was small with quite a bit of feathering and a thick mane and tail, there is a good chance it could be a Gypsy Vanner, but could also possibly be a draft cross of some sort that could be contributing to the size. Crosses don't usually have an enormous amount of feathers or extraordinarily thick manes and tails though, but I guess it could happen.


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

ya all i was saying was i thought it was a gypsy vanner


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Sounds like you did see a Gypsy Vanner and you are pretty sure of that. I think that is pretty clear now. And yes , they can be pretty small.

Guess that about does it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Guess that about does it.



Yup I reckon it does


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Gypsies are usually between about 13 hands and 14.2. A Gypsy of 15.2 is fairly unusual. 

Remember too, that only those Gypsies registered in the Vanner registry, are called Vanners. The majority of owners, do not call them Vanners. That was a name, coined by one breeder who started a registry.

Lizzie


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

just asked the owner..... he said it IS a gypsy vanner


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Do you still live in Florida? There are many Gypsies there. Did you get the name of the horse or owner?

Lizzie


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

yes i still live in FL and always have ... lol all i know is the owners name is Robert (dont know the horses name)


----------



## pinkswagger26 (Jul 15, 2011)

I love Gypsy Vanners and so I found this online for you guys, it states GV are not a small breed only and can come in any size. Mini, classic, and grand, however, the average size is 14-15hh. CHeck it out:
" There are three different registry classifications for the breed, based on height. If the horse is under 14 hands (56 inches, 142 cm), it is considered to be a "mini Gypsy". If the horse is 14-15.2 hands high, it is known as a "classic Gypsy", and if the breed is 15.2 or taller, it is known as a "grand Gypsy".[4] In 2004, the breed became recognized by the United States Dressage Federation All Breeds Program, and can win breed-specific awards whenever it wins a dressage event or any event sponsored by the USDF.[3]"
Sources for the info above:
Mountain View Vanner Ranch - HISTORY OF THE GYPSY HORSE Horse
Gypsy Vanner Horse Breed | Gypsy MVP


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

pinkswagger26 said:


> I love Gypsy Vanners and so I found this online for you guys, it states GV are not a small breed only and can come in any size. Mini, classic, and grand, however, the average size is 14-15hh. CHeck it out:
> " There are three different registry classifications for the breed, based on height. If the horse is under 14 hands (56 inches, 142 cm), it is considered to be a "mini Gypsy". If the horse is 14-15.2 hands high, it is known as a "classic Gypsy", and if the breed is 15.2 or taller, it is known as a "grand Gypsy".


Please remember, that only one registry, designates sizes such as this. They also call their Gypsies 'Vanners'. The vast majority of Gypsy owners across the world, are not registered within this registry, do not call their horses Vanners and do not call the individual sizes by the names you quoted.

Lizzie


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

> Please remember, that only one registry, designates sizes such as this. They also call their Gypsies 'Vanners'. The vast majority of Gypsy owners across the world, are not registered within this registry, do not call their horses Vanners and do not call the individual sizes by the names you quoted.


Lizzie is absolutely right. Correct me if I am wrong Lizzie, but they are also called Irish Cobs, Irish Tinker, Gypsy Cob. Probably a few other names as well. When crossed with a draft they are called a Gypsy Drum. The breed was developed in Europe by the Romany people. These people were called travelers or Gypsy's. The breed was developed, in a sense, from the horses that were left behind and not taken into military service. That is why so many are paints as that coloration is not desireable by military. They bred them to be very calm as the children of the Romany people often cared for the horses. They liked the flashy look, and used them to pull their wagon home or "Varda"


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

You are almost correct Nokota. 

The Irish who lived on the road, were called Travellers. The Gypsies in England were known as Romany. Two completely separate peoples.

The homes on wheels in which they travelled, were called Vardos, although they really only travelled in these brightly coloured vardos or caravans, for a relatively short time in their history. Before that, they travelled on flat carts and when stopping for the night, would make 'bender tents' to sleep in. These made from bent tree branches, as the name would suggest, and covered with blankets. 

Gypsy Horses crossed with Clydesdales or Shires are known as Drum Horses.

The Gypsies developed their horses from many breeds. Certainly Shires and Clydesdales (which were all one breed years ago) went into their makeup. Also several different breeds of ponies and others whom we will never know. 

Lizzie


----------

